# Collet chuck for Logan



## mrbreezeet1 (May 11, 2013)

I decided on the ER 40 after all. Tools 4 cheap should be getting them in soon. 
Anyone know what size back-plate I need for this. 
http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er40plate

I was looking at the 23 piece collet set too, but that is still on back order for several months.
http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er40

It would have been nice to combine shipping. 

Question;
since I am getting the collet chuck, is there a good reason to also get the collet set with a MT collet holder. 
The set is $30.00 less with out the chuck (just collets)
I will be threading the ER 40 chuck on to the spindle, so is there any good reason to also have a MT # 3 collet chuck and draw bar?
What about maybe a #2 MT chuck for the tail-stock for possible tool holding in the tail stock?


----------



## stevecmo (May 11, 2013)

Any idea what you're going to be doing with the collets?  In my opinion (they're worth exactly what I charge ) ) is that most home hobbyists don't really need a 23 piece collet set.  In reality they only end up using four or five different sizes.  I would just buy a few basic sizes and spend the money you save on other tooling.  You can always buy one or two more if you find that you really need them.

I would also skip the additional MT holder as you would probably rarely use it.

If money is no object, please disregard this post.  :whistle:

Steve


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 11, 2013)

No, just what ever , Maybe mill holding for light milling with the milling attachment, work holding once in a while. 
Anybody sell the ER 40 collets cheap, looked like they were about $16.00-$20.00 each IIRC By the time you buy 4 or 5 your at $100.00 already. 
then I thought ,just Maybe, stick a drill bit in the tail stock with a #2 MT collet chuck instead of a jacobs chuck. 
Or maybe a mill in the tailstock, but you can't use a draw bar in the tail stock either.


----------



## gramps1951 (May 11, 2013)

I bought a direct mount 1 1/2-8 threaded collet chuck from Tall Grass Tools and I already had a full set of ER40 collets I bought from onlineseller68 on Ebay. Total cost for chuck and 23 collets was about $250 and I use them a lot. They run extremely true and are easy to change. Of course there are people that will say I wasted my money but since I wanted them and knew I'd use them I don't worry about their opinion. I made a good choice for ME.



mrbreezeet1 said:


> No, just what ever , Maybe mill holding for light milling with the milling attachment, work holding once in a while.
> Anybody sell the ER 40 collets cheap, looked like they were about $16.00-$20.00 each IIRC By the time you buy 4 or 5 your at $100.00 already.
> then I thought ,just Maybe, stick a drill bit in the tail stock with a #2 MT collet chuck instead of a jacobs chuck.
> Or maybe a mill in the tailstock, but you can't use a draw bar in the tail stock either.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 11, 2013)

Oh, so tall Grass has a ER 40 all ready to go. 
Do you remember what the chuck only was?
Does it clear the un-threaded portion on a Logan lathe, or might I have to bore it out a little?
I would try to make one, but I don't want to get metric transposing gears. 
they should make a collet nut in standard threads.

- - - Updated - - -

The ER-32 collet adaptor is $160.00 I'll bet the 40 is more. I got a e mail in to them. 
Probably just stick with the tools 4 cheap one. 
[h=2][/h]


----------



## gramps1951 (May 11, 2013)

I can't answer about the fit for the chuck on a Logan since mine was for a South Bend. I had to take a very light cut to clear the registration boss on my lathe but like I said it runs VERY true. He'll quote you a price for your application and also I didn't need the collet nut. Good luck with whatever choice you make.



mrbreezeet1 said:


> Oh, so tall Grass has a ER 40 all ready to go.
> Do you remember what the chuck only was?
> Does it clear the un-threaded portion on a Logan lathe, or might I have to bore it out a little?
> I would try to make one, but I don't want to get metric transposing gears.
> ...


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 11, 2013)

He has this set here, looks like there all metric, for $109.00
But Damm, he wants $67.00 shipping. 
That seems crazy.


----------



## gramps1951 (May 11, 2013)

I bought the set when there was a reduction in price and much cheaper shipping. I know I would not have paid $176 total. Actually the metric sizing has never been a problem since the range of each one always allows decimal sizes to clamp up just fine at least anything I've done. Maybe keep an eye out for another seller with more reasonable shipping. The Tall Grass chuck for me is the best.



mrbreezeet1 said:


> He has this set here, looks like there all metric, for $109.00
> But Damm, he wants $67.00 shipping.
> That seems crazy.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 11, 2013)

gramps1951 said:


> I bought the set when there was a reduction in price and much cheaper shipping. I know I would not have paid $176 total. Actually the metric sizing has never been a problem since the range of each one always allows decimal sizes to clamp up just fine at least anything I've done. Maybe keep an eye out for another seller with more reasonable shipping. The Tall Grass chuck for me is the best.



Yeah, 120.00 for the set with out the MT chuck, $30.00 more ($150.00 with the chuck) from tools for cheap, he said about $13.00 shipping. 
He won't have them for a good while, might get a few common ones. 
Looks like most of them are about $16.00-$20.00 on e bay.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 15, 2013)

I was about to ask if this one (ER 40 set) from Shars was any good. Tools 4 cheap won't have there's in for several months IIRC. 
but tools 4 cheap's set  is 23 piece, the one from Shars is only 15 piece.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-1-15-ER...0?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item518df1a0d4

Sure wish tools for cheap had them in stock. 


mrbreezeet1 said:


> I decided on the ER 40 after all. Tools 4 cheap should be getting them in soon.
> Anyone know what size back-plate I need for this.
> http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er40plate
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

OMG, a 23 piece set from Enco is like $425.00
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=529&PMITEM=327-5888


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 15, 2013)

tools for cheap has the ER 40 chucks in stock if you are wanting one. 
http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er40plate


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 27, 2013)

So what about the set from shars on e bay?
Is the quantity OK?
Do you think it';s a pretty rood size range, Not as good as tools 4 cheap's out of stock 23 pc. set.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-1-15-ER...0?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item518df1a0d4


----------

